# Was muß ein Citytrialer können



## gonzo_trial (16. Dezember 2002)

So an die Citytrialer....
sagt mir mal was ein guter Citytrialer alles so können muß an normaler Technik und an Showtricks...

Auch neue Showtricks würden mich mal interessieren... gibt bestimmt sachen die nich jeder kennt/kann...


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Dezember 2002)

Also das ganze Gerede macht mich jetzt auch neugierig.

Weißte was, Ronny...das nächste Mal, wenn wir in LE sind, dann machen wir erstmal wieder die Unikante unsicher 

...Ok danach aber wieder auf's Gelände 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Dezember 2002)

Jo genau matze... irgednwie hab ich richtig bock auf Style... exup drop oder wie des heißt kann ich mitlerweile richtig gut 

Naja außer es wird zu hoch... das problem bisher is nur das das rad sich dann irgendwie nen stückchen verdreht irgendwie naja optisch is das ok aber technisch kanns schmerzhaft werden...

aber echt ich würd gerne mal richtig Citytrialen... 

Ronny


----------



## m.k. (16. Dezember 2002)

Hey Leute,

Klaert mich doch mal auf! Was ist denn nun eigentlich "richtiger Citytrial"? Ich dachte immer, ich fahr' in der City (wo auch sonst, gibt ja kein Gelaende hier) und Trial.
Also:
Trial in der City = Citytrial ?
Oder gibts da noch irgendwelche sagenumwobenen gutgehuetete Geheimnisse, in die ich noch nicht eingeweiht bin?

Matthias

PS: Was ist ein exup drop?...google hat nichts gefunden.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Dezember 2002)

Joi

naja Citytrial geht ja mehr um Style um Show um Posen, zeigen was man kann...

also machtman Athemberaubende sachen wie auf geländern rumspringen extrem hohe sachen runterdroppen...

X-up drop k.a. wie des nu heißt hab ich ja geschrieben ist so:

Du hüppelst an deine Kante und dann drehst halt den Lenker biszu 180Grad rum und dann droppst halt runter...

Vorher aber Lenker gerademachen!!! Also wieder so das du normal fahren kannst!

Das is zum beispiel nen Citytrialtrick denn sowas braucht nie nen Wettkampffahrer! Genauso wie 360er oder Helicopterdrop oder wies nu heist das brauch auch kein Wettkampffahrer also isses irgendwo City oder Show...

Auch sowas wie Wheelie is im Grundegenommen Citytrial.
Kan nja sein das andere das anderst sehen aber das ist meine definition von Citytrial und wenn andere da ne andere Meinung haben BITTE ich hab da nix dagegen also keine Streitereien!


Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (16. Dezember 2002)

das war jetzt wieder so ne frage......ich würde sagen kiffen...! 
nein war nur spass jetzt ma ernsthaft,
ich sach ma die ganzen drehungen und das zeugs da halt, z.b. 360° grad drehung aufm hinterrad direkt nah an der kante und dann mit der letzten 180 ° drehung wieder runter....sieht hammergeil aus ist aber recht kiffelig, hin und wieder klappt das bei mir richtig geil allerdings von richtig hohen sachen so ab 1,50m trau ich mich diese aktion noch net.........

um mal ehrlich zu sein kommt halt citytrial verdammt nah an bmx ran, und da gibts ne menge tricks die man auf trialbike übertragen kann...schau dir mal die bmx-flatland seiten, da gibts das zeug haufen weise.....
ab und zu ist das mal ganz lässig....ein bisserl freestyle trial!
toto


----------



## m.k. (16. Dezember 2002)

Ja, das klingt in der Tat alles sehr nach BMX. Habe ich eigentlich aber auch kein Problem mit, da ich eh fast nur mit BMX'ern zusammen fahre.

Und als naechstes erfinden wir Rotoren fuer Hydraulikleitungen und drehen laessige Barspins.

Matthias


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Dezember 2002)

Neh... son Rotor währ mir zu schwer 

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Dezember 2002)

WOW MEIN THEMA!

Also erst mal solltest du alle gebräuchlichen Trialtechniken beherrschen und diese so sauber wie möglich ausführen!

Nebensächlich sind dabei Kondition, Geschwindigkeit und taktisches Fußsetzen!  

So also rictig cool sind Abubaka und Fufanu, beide aus dem BMX Bereich. Beim Abubaka springst du entweder mit nem Wheelhop oder Bunnyhop auf eineKante und landest auf dem Hinterrad, allerdings so, dass du Überreist und das VR nicht absetzt; kurzverahhren und rückwärts wieder zurückspringen. Fufanu ist das gleiche, aber man springt mit ner 180er Drehung zurück, so dass man vorwärts weiter fährt.
Lässt sich toll mit X-Up, One-Footed, No-Footed, what ever... kombinieren.

Auch richtig geil sind Spins aufwärts wie abwärts.

Nosepick: ähnlich dem Abubaka allerdings auf dem VR.

Footplant: Man fährt parallel zu einem Hindernis, springt nen Bunnyhop in die Luft und nimmt dabei einen Fuß vom Pedal um ihn aufs Hindernis zu packen und sich davon wegzustoßen.
P.S. Rad mussin der Luft auch wieder mit dem Fuß "gefangen" werden.

Manauls und Wheelies in allen Ausführungen, auf allen Hindernissen und auf allen Teilen des Bikes (Kettenstrebe, Sattel,...).

Statue of Liberty: der Klassiker!

Frontwheelhops: der Klassiker!

Kombos: viel kombinieren und nichts langweilig aussehen lassen.
( 180 to BH, Wheelie to BH, Spin to BH, BH to FH, BH to Manual, ...)

Mir fällt noch viel ein ich sollte vielleicht mal ein Buch schreiben!


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Dezember 2002)

Wohw des meiste wasdu schreibst kann ich aj... Sogar Abubacke aber nur bis ca. 80cm höhe dann fall ich irgednwie nach hinten oder kann nichtmerh rückwärts rollen weil ich mich dabei zu sehr übern Lenker lehne...

Naja Frontwheelhops kann ich auchnicht 
Wheely konnt ich mal saugut aber jetzt ohne Sattel? 

Naja

zum Statue of Liberty... meine Kettenstreben sind ja zu kurz dehalb muß ich mich aufs Sitzrohr stellen. Insgesammt klappt das ganze ganz gut nur ich springe die ganze zeit nach hinten... wie kann ichn das ändern?

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Dezember 2002)

Versuch dich eher darauf zu konentrieren, dass das Rad nach vorn fällt statt nach hinten, dann kannst du auch nach vorn ausgleichen, wie beim BH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Dezember 2002)

Achso um meine Kettenstrebe ist auch zu kurz, deshalb hab ich mir Skateboardbelag ums Sattelrohr geklebt um mehr Grip zu haben. Funktioniert 100% die beste Idee seit langem!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Dezember 2002)

Dann gibts da noch 

Desaster: Abubaka auf dem Kettenblatt, hab ich auch schon als Fufanu gesehn.

Nosewheelies und Slides

Nosebump: Aus der schnellen Fahrt heraus eine Bunny ziehen dann blitzartig das VR aufs Hindernis, kurz drüberrollen und wieder wegdrücken, müsste man glaub ich sehen ums zu verstehen, alles ohne Bremse!

Balancieren auf dem VR: entweder im Stehen oder im Sitzen!

Angelo Special: aus dem Stand einen Fuß auf die Kettenstrebe, Lenker einschlagen, HR Bremse ziehen und mit dem anderen Fuß das VR "shuffeln". Mit genügend Energie kann man mit einem Schwung nen 360er machen... ich üb noch dran!


----------



## biketrialer (17. Dezember 2002)

@angelo: ich sehe du bist citytrialer vom fach, du kommst aus berlin gell, da läst sichs bestimmt gut citytrialen ich war mal in berlin mit ein paar kumpels da ham mehr ein paar trial lokals am alexanderplatz getroffen da war auch ein mädel dabei die getrialt ist kennst du die vielleicht .......das ganze ist allerdings schon so 5 jahre her.........
aber es geht nix über naturtrial!
toto


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Dezember 2002)

Klar kenn ich die!
Das ist die Claudia


----------



## konrad (17. Dezember 2002)

eine weibliche trialerin-das find ich doch mal klasse


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Dezember 2002)

Fährst zur ODM siehst nocheine...

und iner Schweiß gibts ja genuch...

Ich glaub da gibts ja noch eine bekanntere in Berlin? Fährt glaube für GT kann das sein oderso? Schon etwas älter...


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (17. Dezember 2002)

WOW, der Ronny kennt Juliane Treue    ....Naaaaa??


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Dezember 2002)

Hey Matze... da is wohl die frage wer fährt ODM und kennt die nicht?

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (17. Dezember 2002)

Ja ja...lenk nur ab   

It's just fun 

Matze


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Dezember 2002)

citytrial = faxen, die die welt nicht braucht.
eine TRIALERIN, sowas habe ich noch nie live gesehen, aber gewußt, dass es ja sowas geben soll.
schade eigentlich, dass so wenige frauen trialen. meine freundin habe ich auch schon versucht zu überreden, hat aber ums verrecken nicht geklappt, eine 5er treppe ist sie runtergeeiert, das wars schon.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Dezember 2002)

Hm naja... wir ham ja ne BMXerin in Dessau aber so richtig wills da auchnich klappen 

Ronny


----------



## Reini (18. Dezember 2002)

Bei uns gibts auch eine.... sollt auch irgndwo ein Bild haben...


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Dezember 2002)

Hm ich weiß nich obs drann liegt das das Bild so dunkel ist aber die scheint richtig gut auszusehen


----------



## Trialmatze (18. Dezember 2002)




----------



## m.k. (18. Dezember 2002)

Also es ist schon ein wenig schade, dass es so wenig Maedels im Trial gibt. Aber gleichzeitig muss man auch sagen, dass wenn es welche gibt, die das dann auch richtig gut machen.
Man denke z.B. an Ann Christin Bettenhausen aus Melsungen, die regelmaessig den Jungs aus der Schuelerklasse zeigt, wo's langgeht. Oder Karin Moor, die in der Schweiz in der National Klasse 2. geworden ist.
Ich will mehr davon sehen 

Matthias


----------



## spacko (18. Dezember 2002)

Jetz ma ganz von dem Mädel abgesehn, wasn des für ne endgeile Trialhalle????
sowas will ich auch haben
(@toto: deine Hall of Fame is natürlich um einiges krasser! )
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Citytrialer (18. Dezember 2002)

ein citytrialer mus im wettkampf mal aus spas ein backhop von dem einen stein zu andren enbringen alle steine die hoch sind schaffen und am besten soch richtig styl haben und mus eigentlich matsch und nässe nicht si wirklich mögen und macht zum aufwärmen erstmal die fahrradstender vorne am eingang vor den pakuren auf dem hinterrad durch.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. Dezember 2002)

... und dabei natürlich immer lässig und cool aussehen!


----------



## konrad (18. Dezember 2002)

ich hasse nässe und matsch!-die fahrradständer kann ich noch nicht,aber nächsten sommer sind die fällig!
-bin ich jetzt ein guter citytrialer? 
ne,mal im ernst-ich fahre nie bei nässe,ich hab viel zu viel schiss,
dass ich,wenn an einer kante stehe und gerade reintreten will,
das hinterrad durchdreht und ich mich auf die fresse lege...
bin ich deswegen ein schlechter trialer?


----------



## mrt (18. Dezember 2002)

es ist doch *******gal ob es regnet oder nicht!
macht doch nix, auch ein Citytrialer kann bei Regen fahrn.
Matsch und so ne ******* muß ja mit dem Trialbike net sein.

MRT,

Tri Tra Trial


----------



## konrad (18. Dezember 2002)

ladet euch mal das lange video unter www.trialsrider.com
runter-da gibts anleitungen,wei man am besten sein bike zerstört und zun matsch-trial ist auch ein kleiner ausschnitt zu sehen!


----------



## Reini (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von spacko _
> *Jetz ma ganz von dem Mädel abgesehn, wasn des für ne endgeile Trialhalle????
> sowas will ich auch haben
> (@toto: deine Hall of Fame is natürlich um einiges krasser! )
> Max *



diese endgeile halle wurde letzen märz nieder gerissen weil dort so wohnbauten hinkommen


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Dezember 2002)

Hey des Video is garnicht schlecht. da sieht man auch warum ich immer angst wor Backwheelhops hab auf dünnen unebenen dingen 

Ich finds nur immer irgendwie ******* wenn leute ihre Bikes zerstören... Egal ob aus purer Zerstörungslust oder weilse was net gebacken bekomme...

Ronny


----------



## trialsrider (20. März 2005)

Also ich hätte da noch nen Trick im Angebot der gerade im Citytrial
einiges hermacht!
Also du hüpfst auf HR stellst dich dann mit einem Fuss auf das HR und kickst den anderen Fuss auf die jeweils andere Seite des Rahmens sprich wenn du mit dem linken Fuss auf dem HR stehst nimmst du den rechten fuss vom Pedal und kickst ihn auf die linke Seite des Rahmens! Sieht hammer aus ist aber nicht ganz einfach!

Übrigends Rotoren für Hydraulik bremsen werde ich mir auch an bauen kriege bald ein paar rein so zum Probefahren werde dann posten wie die dinger sich so machen und wie schwer sie sind! aber da lässt sich bestimmt was tunen!  

Ich sag bescheid wenn ich sie da hab! Kann dann noch mehr ordern wenn einer welche haben will!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. März 2005)

@ Matze...also deine lieblings Trialerin kennen wir ja alle   ...ich sag nur Saarbrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (20. März 2005)

datum!?


----------



## elhefe (21. März 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> datum!?




Jaa.. Ein historischer Thread. Ob der, der den thread eröffnet hat, überhaupt noch aktiv ist im Trialsport. Wer weiß...


----------



## 2Wheel-Mädel (22. März 2005)

mir gefällt dieser "uralt" thread

macht mal schön weiter und lasst euch durch nichts stören jungs...


----------



## Wassertrinker (25. September 2005)

Also, als citytrailer würde ich jmd bezeichenen, der die Architektur in der Stadt zu seinem Vorteil ausnützt und stylische Tricks zeigt! 
Ehrlich gesagt muss ich zugeben, dass mir die Backwheelhops nicht so gefallen. Natürlich übe ich sie, weil sie schon was hermachen, aber irgendwie macht sie jeder! Man kann ja mal einen bringen, oder nen Backwheelhof 2 x-up, aber bitte doch nicht andauernd und an jeder Kante. Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber ein seitlicher Bunny-Hop mit einer 180° drehung ist doch auch nicht schlecht! Ist es nicht die Abwechslung, die Publikum fasziniert?
Was ich auch noch geil finde ist auf nem Geländer fahren. Also, eins, dass kaum breiter ist als unsere Reifen. 
Der ein oder andre stylische Drop ist auch nicht schlecht. Vielleicht nen Stairsgap? 
Oder macht Dinger, die ihr zuvor noch nicht gesehen habt. Muss technisch noch nicht mal so schwer sein. Aber geil anzuschaun!

Schaut euch mal "Jib" an. Da gehts ab. 

flo.


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. September 2005)

na das is ja mal ein qualifizierter beitrag von nem echten citytrAI  ler  sehr ulkig
aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht, immer diese backwheelhops, echt voll nervig ehh! das wird für das publikum sicherlich schnell langweilig! Wassertrinker, du hast mich überzeugt, ich werd mir dieses backwheelgehopse mal abgewöhnen und versuche bissel kreativer zu fahren!!!


----------



## isah (25. September 2005)

is klar...

wir benutzen die bwh ja auch nicht irgendwie als grundlage für so ziemlich alle techniken oder so.. wir machen die einfach nur weil die lässig aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. September 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> na das is ja mal ein qualifizierter beitrag von nem echten citytrAI  ler  sehr ulkig
> aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht, immer diese backwheelhops, echt voll nervig ehh! das wird für das publikum sicherlich schnell langweilig! Wassertrinker, du hast mich überzeugt, ich werd mir dieses backwheelgehopse mal abgewöhnen und versuche bissel kreativer zu fahren!!!



 Jo is echtn CitytrAIler..  
Alter das mach ich echt ma nen Stair gap mit meinem TrialBike!   
Geht bestimmt super! Und jib hat hier bestimmt auch noch keiner gesehen!   

Net böse sein! Aber backwhellhops sind nun mal wie das pedalieren beim
fahrrad für uns!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. September 2005)

immer diese scheißß autos mit motoren....voll unstylish.....ich reiss den vorne raus und machn loch in boden und fahr dann wie fred feuerstein mit den füßen als antrieb.....das hat style man.... 
vorallem geht ab bei beschleunigungsrennen...viel weniger gewicht...
Max


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. September 2005)

mich hatte letztlich auch einer gefragt ob ich mit meinem bike in diese 10er treppe reinspringen kann 
oder ob das nich geht weil ich keinen sitz hab


----------



## trialsrider (25. September 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> mich hatte letztlich auch einer gefragt ob ich mit meinem bike in diese 10er treppe reinspringen kann
> oder ob das nich geht weil ich keinen sitz hab




und du dann:   WIE ICH HAB KEINE SITZ???  WER WAR DAS!!!!   
So hab ich es letztlich angewendet!   
Ne mit sitz könnten wir das! weil dann hätten wir ne gefederte Sattelstütze und dann könnten wir uns beim StairGap einfach hinsetzen!


----------



## Deleted 49241 (26. September 2005)

ich find das video hier ist ein gutes beispiel fuer streeten. hat viele bmx sachen dabei und basiert auf trial...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2168001&highlight=crabnizzle#post2168001

bei der gelegenheit auch ein kurzes lob an den autor und fahrer.


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. September 2005)

??na welches denn nu???


----------



## TheBASStian (26. September 2005)

Na er meint dieses lange strange "no-skills-aber-geile-Mucke-Vid" mit den krassen Bordsteinkantenstunts!

Also ich unterscheide zwischen City- und Naturtrial. Wobei alle engagierten Wettbewerbsfahrer mehr naturfit sind.

jemand der nur i.d. City fährt ist Citytrialer. Punkt.
Wer viel Wettbewerbe fährt und den Style mag (Erdhänge, baumwurzeln, evtl. im Regen rutschige Baumstämme, Naturfelsen) und auch sonst solche Sachen trainiert, der ist Naturtrialer.
Man kann City nämlich auch ohne BMX Elemente fahren und sich in der Stadt einfach komplexe und vertrackte Spots und Hinderniskombinationen suchen, die eben aus Betonmauern, Rails und Parkbänken o.ä. bestehen.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2005)

typische bmx elemente sind für mich: tailwips, grinds auf pegs, barspins

das möcht ich mal sehn wie das jemand mit nem trialbike macht.

alles andere wie 180er, 360er, bunnyhops, manuals sind für mich street oder urban trial elemente die ein citytrailer auch machen kann wenn er mag.
reines street ist nix für mich. da verbaut man sich so geile techniken wie hook ups, trettechniken, rails springen und coustillies.
was ich damit sagen will: ich bin viel mehr coustellier fan als ryan leach und finde seine art in der city zu trialen wesentlich geiler. obwohl zweiterer wohl als ultimativer  und typischster city trialer gehandelt wird. style,  gut und schön aber höhe und action gehört auch dazu.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (26. September 2005)

aehm, das obere wars mein ich.

citytrialen bleibt in so fern eine sache der persoenlichen interpretation... 
von meiner warte aus wuerde ich sagen, dass man in der city ein bischen mehr wert auf den style legen sollte/koennte und im gelaende halt auf die technik. 
im grunde bleiben die "tricks" ja die selben. 
am ende zaehlt jedenfalls nur, was man kann und was man nicht kann. das wo bleibt relativ...


----------



## Levelboss (26. September 2005)

Ein Citytrialer muss einfach gut trialen können, genau wie jeder andere Trialer auch!

Darf man Wettkampftechniken eigentlich auch in der Stadt benutzen? Oder bei Wettkämpfen Manuals machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. September 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Citytrialer muss einfach gut trialen können, genau wie jeder andere Trialer auch!
> 
> Darf man Wettkampftechniken eigentlich auch in der Stadt benutzen? Oder bei Wettkämpfen Manuals machen?



vergiss es... gleich 5 raus...


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Citytrialer muss einfach gut trialen können, genau wie jeder andere Trialer auch!
> 
> Darf man Wettkampftechniken eigentlich auch in der Stadt benutzen? Oder bei Wettkämpfen Manuals machen?



yes! ich bin ja schon lange der meinung man müsste neben den wettkämpfen noch was anderes aufziehn. einfach ein trialgelände mit 20 hindernissen und jeder fahrer kann sich aussuchen ob er die jury mit krassen höhen , mit gutem style oder durch kreative hindernissauswahl/kombination beeindrucken will.


----------



## isah (26. September 2005)

es gibt sone red bull contest dvd, da sind streeter und trialer.. die wurden glaub ich nach style bewertet .. wär echt was feines wenn die pros mal nur auf style fahren könnten


----------



## Scrat (26. September 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> yes! ich bin ja schon lange der meinung man müsste neben den wettkämpfen noch was anderes aufziehn. einfach ein trialgelände mit 20 hindernissen und jeder fahrer kann sich aussuchen ob er die jury mit krassen höhen , mit gutem style oder durch kreative hindernissauswahl/kombination beeindrucken will.





Das wäre (glaube ich) 'ne Option, wie man auch mehr "City"-Fahrer mal in Kontakt zur Wettkampfszene bringt.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ecols (27. September 2005)

Quasi wie so ne Art FreestyleTrial mit Pflicht und Kür


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2005)

andi und ich haben uns das beim district ride gedacht. da gehn die leute ab wie nochmalwas wenn ein big mountain rider einen 5m!!! langen manual macht  oder auf einem 20cm breitem north shore "balanciert" wo das doch so ends schwierig ist. da hätt ja andi schon nen manual drauf entlanggefahren können wenn er einen guten tag hat.
das was die jungs im dirtbereich und big drop bereich gezeigt haben war schon abgefahren, aber die street section hat uns nicht geschockt. ist ja auch irgendwie logisch.. wenn ich vorher einen 15m drop machen muss hab ich wahrscheinlich weder die lust noch das fahrrad um mit supertechnik im streetbereich zu glänzen. vor allem wenn man weiss das man eigentlich nur wieder einen backloop über die funbox ziehn muss und alle (jugdes wie zuschauer) sind glücklich.


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. September 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> na das is ja mal ein qualifizierter beitrag von nem echten citytrAI  ler  sehr ulkig
> aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht, immer diese backwheelhops, echt voll nervig ehh! das wird für das publikum sicherlich schnell langweilig! Wassertrinker, du hast mich überzeugt, ich werd mir dieses backwheelgehopse mal abgewöhnen und versuche bissel kreativer zu fahren!!!



Super Mann. Ihr TrIAler! Wenn ich die ganze Zeit nur aufm Hinterrad rumhüpfen will, dann bleibe ich persönlich daheim auf meinen Holzpaletten. Aber City bedeutet für mich Innenstadt mit Publikum. Sehen und gesehen werden. Und eben auch innovativ fahren und neues ausprobieren. Etwas stylischer fahren! 
Selbstverständlich, BWHs sind die Grundlage zu fast allem und im Wettkampf wäre jeder sicherlich blöd, der dem BWH schwierige Tricks vorzieht. Aber es langweilt mich, wenn man in selbstgedrehten Videos die ganze Zeit das selbe sieht: BWH vom Geländer, von ner Mauer, auf nen Palettenstabel, von Fahrradständer zu Fahrradständer .. .... ... .. ... ... ... 

Nun ja, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu Street und urbanlastig angehaucht. 
Nicht sauer sein!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (27. September 2005)

ich gehe mal nich davon aus, dass du mit deinem bike wirklich trialen kannst, deswegen hast du sicher auch andere vorstellungen davon.
und ein bwh ist kein "trick", es ist einfach ein bewegungsablauf, auf dem fast alles im trial aufbaut. der sidehop, gaps, drops... das is alles nich einfach ein bwh.
klar kann man paar kleine kinder sicher toll damit beeindrucken irgendwo mitm manual rumzusurfen aber irgendjemanden zu beeindrucken is sicher nich die hauptintetion beim trialen (für die meisten, vermute ich doch mal)


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2005)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es langweilt mich, wenn man in selbstgedrehten Videos die ganze Zeit das selbe sieht: BWH vom Geländer, von ner Mauer, auf nen Palettenstabel, von Fahrradständer zu Fahrradständer .. .... ... .. ... ... ...
> 
> Nun ja, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu Street und urbanlastig angehaucht.
> Nicht sauer sein!!!



dann zeig mal her ein video von dir! gerade die letzen stelbstgedrehten vids waren alles andere als eintönig, behaupte ich jetzt mal. aber ich lass mich gern von nem vid von dir überzeugen was man alles mit nem vorderrad anstellen kann.

streetvids sind für mich eintönig. hab hier ein paar disorder usw videos liegen wo immer ein paar streetfahrer dabei sind. 90% -> 180er to rückwartsroll + bunnyhops irgendwo rauf, runter, drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2005)

wobei viele street tricks ja echt nicht schwer sind.
180° aus der fahrt raus, mit kürzerem rad kein problem
barspin, auch eher einfach nur mut muss man haben, das geb ich zu

bunny hop... hmm wir machens halt anders, halt aufs hinterrad weil wir nach dem hochkommen noch was vorhaben mit dem Rad   Trialer springen eher auf Sachen hoch als drüber weil über etwas drüber zu springen recht wenig sinn macht für uns.

Sachen aufs VR--> schon mal nen coust trick gesehen? Gap aufs VR?
Abbubaka/fufanu to fakie... lol das macht dir ein trialer nach nem tag auf Bauchnabelhöhe, nicht so wie die meisten "streeter" auf Sitzbankhöhe   

manual, geb zu der is verdammt schwer bzw das lernen dauert halt ewig.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> manual, geb zu der is verdammt schwer bzw das lernen dauert halt ewig.



manche streeter machen den im sitzen. da isser in etwa so easy wie ein wheelie.

lasst uns ein bisschen street vs trialen disskutieren. da gibts zum beispiel diesen trick der streeter wo sie aufs tretlager springen und dann wieder zurück. ich mach das auch allerdings spring ich dann weiter nach oben. gibt bestimmt noch viele techniken die gleich sind.

was mich beim street fahren irgendwie fertigmachen würde: alles was ich machen würde haben die bmxer schon vor 20 jahren? gemacht und dank rotor und pegs mit x-tausend mal mehr möglichkeiten. ich kann mich da an matt hoffman videos erinnern die ich mir vor 10 jahren angeschaut hab. sowas hab ich bis heute noch nicht gesehn aufm 26er sektor.
ich find streeten mit 26er und federgabel ein bisschen beschränkt. dirtjumpen eigentlich auch. die bmxer machen backflip tailwip barspin kombinationen, alles in einem sprung. die 26er fahrer werden das level nie mehr einholen denke ich. würd ich street fahren, würd ich mein bmx hernehmen. aber im grunde würd ich mit dem bmx dann lieber flatlandfahren. balance und alles under control. wie beim trialen. nicht dieses "besiege die angst und mosch dich rein mit einem 180er in die 20 stufentreppe oder über den 7m erdhügel" der mit der krassesten angstüberwindung geht am besten ab.


----------



## trialsrider (27. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> manual, geb zu der is verdammt schwer bzw das lernen dauert halt ewig.



Auch da gibt es ausnahmen da ich vom Street komme kann ich auch mit
meinem Syntace denk ich den Manual recht gut und lange.
Denke TheGlue ausm Forum hier könnt euch das auch bestätigen.
Ich liebe Manuals und auch kleine StreetTricks. Bin halt auch mehr der CityTrialer aber Natur macht mir bestimmt auch spass. Und langweilig find ich werder Street noch Trial und BWH erst recht nicht!   

Martin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2005)

ja manual find ich auch sau geil, nur wird der bei mir irgendwie nix.
Vielleicht üb ich den auch zu wenig(is aber auch nervig mit qutischenden bremsen und riesen Belagsverschleiss wegen felxung zu üben)
Bin seit monaten auf dem gleichen Level, 10 max 25 meter, aber immer is etwas bremse im spiel.


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. September 2005)

nen Barspinn machisch mimm Klapprad.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (27. September 2005)

also ich bin auch 4 jahre lang bmx- street und dirt gefahren und die tricks sind auch nicht alle mal eben... zb der barspin setzt nen "relativ" kurzen manual voraus, den man allerdings im bestfalle mit dem knie am sattel balancieren kann...und aus voller fahrt raus ist das nochmal etwas anderes...fand ich zumindest. ok, ich war sicherlich kein ueberragender fahrer, aber zu sagen, was die koennen, koennen wir schon lange und besser finde ich ein bischen vorschnell geurteilt.
nichts fuer ungut.

ich denke, dass wenn wir uns ein bischen anstrengen, sollten wir auch den "style" der bmx-streetfahrer "immitieren" koennen, denn so wie es aussieht, kommen hier ja doch einige aus dem bereich. 
waere bestimmt mal ne krasse sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (27. September 2005)

Ich muss 525Rainer zustimmen! MTBler werden tricktechnisch die BMXler nie einholen! Auch wenn wir noch so große Fortschritte machen. 20" macht genauso Fortschritte. Ich glaube, das hängt schon einfach damit zusammen, dass ein MTB größer, träger und weniger wendig ist!
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass es sehr einfach ist zu sagen :Ja, die Streeter haben nichts drauf. Deren Tricks sind alle billig? Würde dann nicht jede Oma sich ne Sonnenbrille anziehen und streeten gehen? 
"Ich Trialer kann alles besser!!!" Ist da jmd eingebildet?!   Haltet ech wohl für besonders toll. 
Kein ding, ich zweifle nicht an dem Fahrkönnen von Trialern! Oder doch: Na, wenn ihr aufm Hinterrad stehen könnt und die Balance gefunden habt, klappt doch alles von allein!!! - Nein nurn Scherz!    Mir wurde als ich so etwa 9 war biken erst durch Trial bekannt, und somit weigere ich mich Trial schlecht zu machen! 
Und was das beeindrucken angeht: Wir reden hier doch vom citytrial. Klar, beim Trial liegt der Hauptaugenmerk ohne Strafpunkte von A nach B zu kommen!
Nö, tut mir leid, ein vid von mir kann ich dir leider nicht bieten, weil keins existiert.


----------



## Ray (27. September 2005)

citytrial ist ein verdammt hässliches wort....

ein guter naturetrialer hat in der city keine wirklichen herausforderungen und wenn die naturetrialer keine manuals oder nosewheelies können liegts einzig und alleine daran, dass sie es nicht trainieren...

meine meinung zu 26" streetern behalte ich lieber mal für mich... sonst mache ich mir noch mehr feinde als ich eh schon hab


----------



## Deleted 49241 (27. September 2005)

ich glaube der groesste unterschied zwischen unseren trialern auf street-basis und den bmxern ist die geschwindigkeit. beim trialen an sich geht es ja um praezision und die ueberwindung der unguenstig gelegensten hindernisse. bei street geht es mehr darum, eine geschwindigkeit zu kriegen, aus welcher man sein trickrepartoir auf die gegebenheiten projezieren kann. 
mit unseren kleinen uebersetzungen kommen wir da nicht mit. wir koennten da wahrscheinlich eher miniramp fahren ...

also, langer satz kurzer sinn:

nach einigem ueberlegen bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen, dass ein streetfahrer/trialer eine groessere uebersetzung braucht als ein "wald"-trialer.
zumindest, sofern es darum geht, den bmxern nachzueifern...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. September 2005)

Ich finde es nicht gut, andere Trialer als schlechter oder besser zu betrachten, nur weil jemand gelände oder citytrial nicht mag.
Lezten endes sind wir doch alle gleich!

Es sind alles Hindernisse, nur die eigenschaften sind halt anders.
Natürlich hat jeder seine vorlieben.
Wichtig ist nur das man die leistung der anderen respektiert.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der hösel über den CLS lässtern würde nur weil de rnciht so gut geländetrial fahren kann.
habt euch lieb


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2005)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich Trialer kann alles besser!!!" Ist da jmd eingebildet?!   Haltet ech wohl für besonders toll.
> .



hä komm mal runter. Von besser oder einfacher hat keiner was gesagt. Ich hab nur paar Sachen gennant die vom können her nicht sehr schwer sind.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. September 2005)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> nach einigem ueberlegen bin ich zu dem schluss gekommen, dass ein streetfahrer/trialer eine groessere uebersetzung braucht als ein "wald"-trialer.
> zumindest, sofern es darum geht, den bmxern nachzueifern...



NÖööööÖÖÖÖ------ Ich check das schon... brauche dafür keine große Übersetzung...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. September 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> NÖööööÖÖÖÖ------ Ich check das schon... brauche dafür keine große Übersetzung...



Marco hat an


----------



## Deleted 49241 (27. September 2005)

immer diese speedcheater....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. September 2005)

Roger that...folow me..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. September 2005)

Roger that.... follow me..  I Take THE POINT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (27. September 2005)

Könnte man denn im gesamten zu dem Schluss kommen, dass wir letztenendes Fahrrad fahren! Dass wir alle 2 (Lauf)räder haben und Dinge überwinden wollen (Trial: Hindernisse ohne Strafpunkte / Street: Strecke im Manual oder Hindernisse möglich trickreich und mit viel Style)
Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass wir doch alle raus gehen, ob jetzt ins Geläde oder in die Stadt, um Spaß zu haben und um jmd, oder uns zu zeigen, dass wir etwas können. Ob das jetzt ein Trick ist wie beim Streeten, oder das "schlichte" Überwinden von Hindernissen. 
Wer sich für welche Art von Spaß entscheidet, ist Geschmacksache. Aber eins steht doch auch fest: Wir können voneinander lernen, denn so ab und zu überschneiden sich die beiden Gebiete.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (27. September 2005)

klar. ist ja auch nur eine diskussion hier... wenn der ein oder andere mal etwas emotionaler wird, ist das sein problem...
zur not koennen wir uns ja alle noch bei cs erschiessen...

also was ein citytrialer nun koennen muss oder auch nicht bleibt demnach eine sache der persoenlichen interpretation...
hauptsache ist und bleibt halt, wie schon gesagt, dass wir alle fahren...oder auch hoppeln...ne bunnies 

special greetings to playboy... wir haben ein neues logo fuer streettrialer...*lach*


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2005)

hey yo wassertrinker, was hälst du von dem citytrialer hier?
Da kann man doch durchaus von style reden oder nicht? und mit "schlichttem Hinderniss überwinden" hat das auch nix mehr zu tun
http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/web_trials_geek
linker mausklick!


----------



## isah (27. September 2005)

mein lieblings streettrial vid:

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/steve_a4.mpg

passt einfach alles.. musik, style, tricks, skill...

btw: wer genau aufpasst entdeckt ein paar gemeinsamkeiten in dem und cryos vid 

btw2: wenn mir jm erklären kann wie der den shice auf dem sand macht wäre ich sehr dankbar.. da klappt mir immerwieder die kinnlade auf

//EDIT1: nur zur vervollständigung: matt_burrows_echo_pure.mpg Vid , und Final_Cut_2-1.divx wurden auch da gedreht..ist mir nur so aufgefallen


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2005)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> (Trial: Hindernisse ohne Strafpunkte /
> oder das "schlichte" Überwinden von Hindernissen.



ich glaube einfach du hast noch keine guten city-trialer fahren sehn. und ich wahrscheinlich noch keine street 26er weltelite. die grenzen verschwimmen sowieso also kann man das eh nicht disskutieren. du müsstest schon konkret sagen welches video du meinst mit deinem langweiligen backwheelgehopse. also mal raus mit der sprache und sag mal welches du meinst.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. September 2005)

tja nur scheißße wenn die trialer die nur backwheelhops machen die ganzen streetwürste abziehen, sodass diese kein bock mehr haben, da diese außer geld ausgeben und dumme szeug labern eh nix drauf haben

scheißß tricksgefuchtel, hier wird ordentlich trial gefahren....


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hey yo wassertrinker, was hälst du von dem citytrialer hier?
> Da kann man doch durchaus von style reden oder nicht? und mit "schlichttem Hinderniss überwinden" hat das auch nix mehr zu tun
> http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/web_trials_geek
> linker mausklick!



ich kanns leider codec-technisch nicht anguggn! :-(


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. September 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube einfach du hast noch keine guten city-trialer fahren sehn. und ich wahrscheinlich noch keine street 26er weltelite. die grenzen verschwimmen sowieso also kann man das eh nicht disskutieren. du müsstest schon konkret sagen welches video du meinst mit deinem langweiligen backwheelgehopse. also mal raus mit der sprache und sag mal welches du meinst.



zugegeben, wenn ich das lesen würde, würde ich denken, der redet sich raus, aber ich kann dir keen vid nennen, da ich sie mir natürlich nicht aufhebe, da nicht gefallen!


----------



## isah (27. September 2005)

> ich kanns leider codec-technisch nicht anguggn! :-(



versuchs mal mit Koepi's Xvid Codec (ffdshow + VLC / Media Player Classic ist auch nicht falsch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. September 2005)

download den vlcplayer, der is sehr klein und spielt alles ab
http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/0.8.2/win32/vlc-0.8.2-win32.exe


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2005)

Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es langweilt mich, wenn man in selbstgedrehten Videos die ganze Zeit das selbe sieht: BWH vom Geländer, von ner Mauer, auf nen Palettenstabel, von Fahrradständer zu Fahrradständer .. .... ... .. ... ... ...



hey alter, so wie du das hier aufzählst hast du da konkret ein vid im kopf. also red dich da nicht raus. da ich in letzter zeit zwei selbstgedrehte vids angeboten habe die genau obiges enthalten, möcht ich schon wissen ob ich der glückliche bin. 
also auf gehts, sag mal konkret an. ich möcht schliesslich beim nächsten video möglichst solche sachen drehn die auch einen streeter nicht langweilen.


----------



## isah (27. September 2005)

> möcht ich schon wissen ob ich der glückliche bin.



shice egal, ich fände es wichtig was die leute sagen die ahnung von der materie haben.. und ich glaube deine videos sind alle gut angekommen      man kanns nie allen recht machen, nachher kommen die downhiller und sagen nicht hoch genug, dann die rennradfahrer nicht schnell genug, dann meckern die dirter das zu wenig dreck hügel drin sind, usw, usw.. 

gn8, martin


----------



## Monty98 (27. September 2005)

der einzige citystyletrialer bin sowieso ich hier...und der einzige sektionenspezialist ist nunmal der raimi...    

is doch egal. fahrt doch was ihr wollt ich geh schlafen.
das wetter hier is kacke. ich hoff morgen kann ich einmal ausreiten


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2005)

klar ists egal. alleine seine aufzählung zeigt doch wie facettenreich trialen ist. da kannst du aus tausenden locations auswählen und befahren. und dass sich das meiste auf dem hinterrad abspielt liegt einfach daran das die meisten noch nicht so fit sind um manuals, coustillies, nosewheelis auf handrails zu bringen. bei den streetern gibts ja auch kaum welche die diesen pedalgrind auf nem 1m hohen handrail bringen.


----------



## Monty98 (28. September 2005)

es gibt keine moves die ein streettrialer können muss
es gibt nur welche die einen streettrialer auszeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (28. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt keine moves die ein streettrialer können muss
> es gibt nur welche die einen streettrialer auszeichnen



WORD!!! Und rainers vid kam saugeil an, zumindest bei mir    ich zieh mir das so 5-10 mal am tag rein einfach weil ich das lied gern höre und das bremsenquietschen dazu sich geil anhört   und weil ich einige sachen daraus auch bald hinbekommen will, es gibt andere vids die ich mir auch gern ansehe weil die konsorten da mega die moves zeigen aba an nachmachen brauch ich da noch nich so wirklich denken.. also lasst euch ma nich von sonem wassertrinker einen auflab0rn    *wo gibs hier schnappes*


----------



## TheBASStian (28. September 2005)

Dat doofe an einem Forum ist, dass die größten Vollpfeifen eine dicke Lippe riskieren (wie die Wasserpfeife) ohne dafür geradestehen zu müssen.
Hier gibts nämlich einige wirklich fitte Fahrer, und eigentlich müsste die Wasserpfeife vor Scham für ihr Unsinngelaber im Boden versinken.
bwh auf Rail ...   langweilig....  ich schmeiß mich weg! Kann ja nur jemand sagen, der also gar nichts kann! Sonst wüsste der wie schwierig das alles ist und wie lange das alles dauert, bis dat mal läuft.
Kein Repekt mehr heutzutage...  Dieses Würstchen...    mit 14 dachte ich auch noch, das is einfach..


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2005)

na so drastisch hatt ers ja nicht ausgedrückt..

aber nochmal zum style. würde mir gott eine runde fahrkönnen spendieren und würde mich vor die wahl stellen entweder:

5 parkplatzmarkierungen in unglaublichem supersmoothem künstlerischexzentrisch wertvollem krasskonkreten ultraübermenschenstyle zu "befahren"

oder 

5 rails je 1.10cm hoch profan wie eh und je auf dem sogenannten hinterrad zu behüpfen.

ich  wüsste nach diesem thread hier nicht mehr was ich mir lieber wünschen würde   ...


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. September 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Dat doofe an einem Forum ist, dass die größten Vollpfeifen eine dicke Lippe riskieren (wie die Wasserpfeife) ohne dafür geradestehen zu müssen.
> Hier gibts nämlich einige wirklich fitte Fahrer, und eigentlich müsste die Wasserpfeife vor Scham für ihr Unsinngelaber im Boden versinken.
> bwh auf Rail ...   langweilig....  ich schmeiß mich weg! Kann ja nur jemand sagen, der also gar nichts kann! Sonst wüsste der wie schwierig das alles ist und wie lange das alles dauert, bis dat mal läuft.
> Kein Repekt mehr heutzutage...  Dieses Würstchen...    mit 14 dachte ich auch noch, das is einfach..



Schalt mal nen Gang zurück!!!! Ich kann die BWHs nicht besonders! Ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet! Und ich finde sie auch nicht langweilig. Ich habe gesagt, ->andauernd<- BWHs in Videos finde ich langweilig. Besonders an den Stellen, an denen man auch etwas andres machen kann. 
Ansonsten hat die Technik -Trick nehmt ihr mir ja übel- einen mehr als berechtigten Platz beim Biken. Ich bin nicht doof!!! Naja, du denkst das vielleicht, aber dann denk mal weiter! Klar ist das die Grundtechnik, auf der fast alles basiert, aber meiner Meinung (und darüber kann man sich sicherlich streiten) solte Citytrial abwechslungsreich sein! Und wenn kein BWH sein muss, dann würde ich keenen machen!

Das was ich wirklich doof an einem Forum finde ist, dass es immer wieder Pappnasen gibt, denen man andauernd seinen Standpunkt klar machen muss. Und wieder und wieder und wieder.... ...    gähn!


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. September 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> na so drastisch hatt ers ja nicht ausgedrückt..
> 
> aber nochmal zum style. würde mir gott eine runde fahrkönnen spendieren und würde mich vor die wahl stellen entweder:
> 
> ...



ich würde mich für antwort b) entscheiden, doch wenn es mir möglich wäre eine drehung, oder was auch immer in das behüpfen einzubauen, würde ich es machen!!!!


----------



## Ray (28. September 2005)

wenn ich nicht so gut drauf wäre weil ich heute 2 seiten geschafft hab und obendrein noch nen megageilen neuen move gestanden hab hätte ich voll bock mich mit dir zu streiten du wasserpfeiffe...  jungs wie du haben nicht mal genug mumm den playern zuzusehen und verpissen sich ziemlich schnell in die nächste eisdiele wenns heiss wird, da ist der kontrast nämlich nicht ganz so krass...


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich nicht so gut drauf wäre weil ich heute 2 seiten geschafft hab und obendrein noch nen megageilen neuen move gestanden hab hätte ich voll bock mich mit dir zu streiten du wasserpfeiffe...  jungs wie du haben nicht mal genug mumm den playern zuzusehen und verpissen sich ziemlich schnell in die nächste eisdiele wenns heiss wird, da ist der kontrast nämlich nicht ganz so krass...



nehm deine medikamente! du solltest sie nicht absetzen!!!!


----------



## Deleted 49241 (28. September 2005)

kinders, jetzt kommt mal zurueck zum thema oder muss ich hier roeckchen verteilen damit ihr weinen gehen koennt?

ne mal im ernst. diskussion und standpunkte sind ja in ordnung aber das wird langsam laecherlich...

wenn ihr unbedingt was schreiben wollt, dann schreibt was ueber das streeten oder darueber, was ihr euch so beim streeten vorstellen koennt.

nur mal so ne frage, kann eigendlich einer nen 360° aus der fahrt raus? ich mein ich schaff noch keinen fluessigen 180° aber die guten jungs hier? das haette echt mal style...


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. September 2005)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> kinders, jetzt kommt mal zurueck zum thema oder muss ich hier roeckchen verteilen damit ihr weinen gehen koennt?
> 
> ne mal im ernst. diskussion und standpunkte sind ja in ordnung aber das wird langsam laecherlich...
> 
> ich merke, du bist einer der wenigen (der einzige??? - der einzige!!!) mit dem man sich hier vernünftig unterhalten kann. Nicht so ala: Trialer können eh schon alle Street-tricks!!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2005)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so ne frage, kann eigendlich einer nen 360° aus der fahrt raus? ich mein ich schaff noch keinen fluessigen 180° aber die guten jungs hier? das haette echt mal style...



ich mach so einen 360er für arme. zu sehn in:
http://www.extremzertifikator.de/E28/sonntag.mpg
bei 00:21
den hab ich aus dem steve4 video geklaut oder wie das gleich wieder heisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (28. September 2005)

Das vid schaut schon ehr nach meinem Geschmack aus!!! Der "360er für arme" ist noch nichtmal übel!!! Gefällt mir! und die Tischtennisplatte gefällt mir auch ! mit dem kleenen Nosewheelie! Naja, der Crash blieb wohl in erinnerung.. .. uuh!


----------



## Deleted 49241 (28. September 2005)

der link funktioniert scheinbar nicht.

aber ich denke du meinst den mit der vorderradbremse und nem gekoppelten 180° oder?
also ich find nen 360° mit nem x-up zu kombinieren aus der fahrt raus waehre ein move, den wir dann selbst den bmxern voraus haetten  zumindest hab ich so ne kombi noch nicht gesehen...
zu schaffen ist das sicherlich, da unser bikes zwar laenger sind, aber gerade mal die haelfte wiegen 
vielleicht koennten wir noch ein paar tricks aus dem vert bzw auch flatland bereich klauen   
zieht euch mal eure alten bmx videos rein...da gibbet bestimmt genug umzusetzen... ich werd mal die ganzen alten freedom durchblaettern...mal sehen, was sich ergibt


----------



## isah (28. September 2005)

ich investiere meine trainigszeit lieber in höhe und weite ...


----------



## Ray (28. September 2005)

ROFL rainer

willst Du Dich umbringen?!


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2005)

rebuild schrieb:
			
		

> der link funktioniert scheinbar nicht.
> aber ich denke du meinst den mit der vorderradbremse und nem gekoppelten 180° oder?


nein, ich reiss einen normalen 200erter aus dem stand nach rechts und lande auf der hinterradbremse aufm hinterrad so dass die front die letzten 160 grad durch den schwung noch rüberschwenkt. das vid ist alt, den trick hab ich damals erst probiert aber der link geht.
ein cooler 360er aufm trialrad ist für mich wenn man anfährt und dann einen 180er auf der vorderradbremse einleitet und dann bis zum 360er draufbleibt. gesehn in diesem englischen roadtrip video im letzen drittel.

die bmxer machen 360er kombiniert mit barspin und je nach absprunghügel kombiniert mit tailwip. wie gesagt, wenn du so auf street tricks stehst, würd ich mir ein bmx rad kaufen. x-up ist zum beispiel für mich ein barspin für arme über den die bmx fahrer bestimmt nur müde lächeln. mit dem trialrad schränkt man sich nur ein. so gesehn könnt man auch ein rennrad hernehmen. ach ja, die rennradfahrer könnten auch mal ein bisschen style moves in ihre fahrerrei einbaun. voll so langweilig die berichterstattungen. starre nabe und ein paar kunstradmoves würden nicht schaden bei nem rennen vor allem durch die city.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (29. September 2005)

lol. ne bmx hatte ich schon vier jahre lang... geht ja hier ums streetfahren, daher die ueberleitung zu den bmx streetern. 
und ich meinte auch keinen 360 ueber ne rampe. da krieg ich das auch hin...zumindest frueher... und nen x-up bei unseren lenkerbreiten find ich fuer den anfang schon mal ziemlich freundlich...besonders in kombinationen. barspins sind zwar lustig, aber mit schaltung und bremse kannste das knicken. dann muesste man ja zwei rotoren syncron fahren...
der von dir beschriebenen 360 aus dem video waere auf jeden fall ne stylische sache. zumindest um den abstand zwischen zwei gegenstaenden zu bruecken...

achso. zum einen bin ich alt genug um entscheidungen wie die wahl des richtigen sportgeraetes selbst zu treffen (ich musste lange daran arbeiten und bin echt stolz darauf endlich dieses stueck unabhaengigkeit fuer mich entdeckt zu haben) und zum andern:
ironie in einem beitrag kann sehr schnell nach hinten losgehen...da sind wir am ende wieder dabei uns zu beschimpfen. wenn man von nem thema nichts haelt, muss man ja nicht schreiben... ausser du hast eine selten verbreitete form des autismus und kannst nicht anders...dann ist es ok  
<-ABSATZ = SCHERZ-dient der allgemeinen belustigung...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. September 2005)

Rainer...... das war ja ein böser Sturz. Hab zwar überhaput nicht gecheckt was da überhapt schief ging aber echt krass.
Sind das 7 pals am ende? Nicht schlecht, ich komm nicht weiter, bin immer noch bei 6pal   da geht nix weiter


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Rainer...... das war ja ein böser Sturz. Hab zwar überhaput nicht gecheckt was da überhapt schief ging aber echt krass.
> Sind das 7 pals am ende? Nicht schlecht, ich komm nicht weiter, bin immer noch bei 6pal   da geht nix weiter



ich hab mit dem linken fusspedal unter die TTplatte eingefädelt!!! 
7 palettos gehn nun nach einer längeren technik- und abstandsantretlängenüberpfüfungsphase relativ konstant. ich bild mir ein auch leichter mit dem 1085er dass ich nun fahr.  leider nicht aufs hinterrad sondern auf beide. aber im gegensatz zu andi87 komm ich auch rauf wenn sie quer stehen! weil er macht rollbunny. mit der hook up für arme rockringcrashermethode gehn über 120. aber das zählt nicht. wobei, im wettkampf würd es mit einem fehlerpunkt gelten wie mir mein neuer trainer (andi87) versicherte. dafür hab ich ettlichen style und sonstige techniken nachholbedarf. deswegen werd ich im winter ausschliesslich präzision trainieren. wenns so kalt ist verreiss ich mir sonst bei meinen gewaltreissern noch was. eigentlich hab ich trail ja wegen ruhig und präzise angefangen. aber derzeit verletz ich mich eigentlich nur noch.  
hab mir erst kürzlich deine 1 und 1 1/2 vids wieder angesehn. gibts noch ein aktuelleres? zum beispiel bin ich endschlecht in geländer oder poller in reihe springen. das werd/muss ich demnächst mit umgedrehten europaletten trainieren.


----------



## isah (29. September 2005)

> eigentlich hab ich tr*ai*l ja wegen ruhig und präzise angefangen



ouuuhhhhh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. September 2005)

gibt sonst nur das munichs finest video was ich vor paar wochen gedreht hab. Is aber nur material von 2 Tagen am gleichen spot, und ich selbst bin da nur zu 30% drauf.
hier is der Beitrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2113673&postcount=3607 

Tip falls du Geländer gappen lernen willst (nicht das ichs gut drauf hab oder so,  habs nur letztens geübt)
Such nen Kindergarten/Grundschule   
Da gibst oft so mini Fahrradständer/geländer (jedenfalls hab ich das glück bei mir in Germering). Die sind so niedrig das man nicht Angst hat sich alles zu brechen (etwa Kniehöhe), stabil und die Entferung is auch gut( etwas weniger als Radstandlänge)

Tip von mir, hab ich erst kürzlich gemerkt: Beim Geländer gappen sollte man mit den Körper ein stück weiter hinten haben als normal. Das VR sollte auch niedrieger sein als normal (fast Waagrecht). So hat man bessere balace und man hat noch viel Spielraum falls man nicht richtig mittig auf dem Ding landet mit dem HR--> falls man zu weit hinten landet rettet einen das tiefere VR nach hinten abzukippen. Falls man weiter vorne landet rettet einen die stärkere Rückenlage.
hat mir viel gebracht die Erkenntnis. Hab so 12 Geländergpas geschafft.

Ach ja noch ein ne letzter tipp bei poller gappen. Zwing dich dazu zwischen jedem gap einen extra korekturhüpfer auf dem poller zu machen. Wenn du das nicht machst wirst du zu schnell beim gappen und kommst vom Kurs ab. War bei mir am Anfang sehr stark. Nach 5 oder 6 stück bin ich schon soweit abgewichen von den Dingern das ich nicht weiter gappen konnte. Durch den erzwungenen Korrekturhüpfer bleibt man auf der Bahn und man zwingt sich nicht hastig und übereilt undgenau weiter zu gappen.



so in etwa sind die KinderRadständer die ich meine, nur halt noch ein Stück niedriger. Perfekt zum Üben, nicht mal das Unterrohr bekommt was ab wenns man versaut


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2005)

*rials *hab ich in verschiedenen abständen und höhen zur verfügung. siehe foto.






bei den niedrigen im vordergrund kann man in der mitte draufspringen. da sind dann 3 stangen und die trifft man ohne weiteres. an denen hab ich geübt und das geht mittlerweile. nur auf einer stange schaff ich nur 5 oder 6 dann komm ich vom kurs ab genau wie du gesagt hast. die rails die andi im SR1 video springt hab ich auch gemacht aber da wars nach 2 oder 3 vorbei und dann ist dass natürlich jedesmal ein thrill dass man mit dem fuss beim absteigen ein *rial* trifft    oder 80cm ins leere steigt mit nem rad zwischen den beinen und ner menge *rials* im weg. das oberrohr des fahrrads interessiert mich dabei weniger  

andi hat gesagt ich soll mich eher nach vorne legen. hmm. dabei macht er es auch so dass sein vorderrad ziemlich tief liegt. im grunde wird nur eins helfen: tausendmal probiern, tausendmal den boden berührn... 
zwischenhüpfer brauch ich auf jedenfall dringend beim ersten *rial* um mich auf dem hinterrad richtig zu positionieren. mach ich das nicht, gehts schief. danach gehts besser ohne zwischenhüpfer aber wie gesagt werd ich dann zu schnell oder komm vom kurs ab. solang mein knie noch nicht heil ist probier/trainier ich das lieber mal auf den umgedrehten euros. 
mein problem ist auch dass ich alles am liebsten mit 22-17 fahre, pedalkicks aber am liebsten mit 22-18 machen würde. demnächst kommt eine kurbel mit 18er vorne da mach ich dann ein zwischending. ich steh auch mit dem pure nicht so easy aufm backwheel wie mit dem levelboss und xtp das ich mal getestet habe. ich schiebs gerne auf den rahmen wenn ich was nicht kann.
aufjedenfall ist das für mich einer der coolsten streetmoves neben dem x up 360er den ich unbedingt können will.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. September 2005)

wenns man besser  kann so wie er dann ändert sich die technik warscheinlich wieder.
Bei mir fand ich VR tief und körper ein stück weiter nach hinten halt am erfolgreichsten. Er hats sicherlich besser drauf als ich also würd ich auf ihn hören. Auf jeden Fall is VR tief wichtig, also insgesammt weit weniger steil auf dem HR stehen wie man es beim bwh am Boden normal tuhen würde.


#edit
Btw die Rails da auf deinem Bild wären mir schon zu hoch zum probieren    , hätte da schon zu starke Hemmungen und Angst


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2005)

wie gut funktioniert eigentich der hydrorotor?

http://www.trickstuff.de/prod_twister.htm

ein tool um die vorderradleitung durch das steuerrohr zu verlegen ham die auch. interessante sache wenn sich dabei keine bremsverschlechterung ergibt. weiss jemand ob das zeug taugt?


----------



## ride (30. September 2005)

Also ich als alter BMX-Hase muss euch nun echt sagen, dass ich überhaupt nichts davon halte irgendwelche BMX-tricks ins trial einzubauen. Das sind zwei total verschiedene Sachen und die sollte man auch getrennt lassen. So 360° Drops etc find ich natürlich völlig in Ordnung, aber viel weiter sollte das meiner Meinung nach nicht gehen. Ich bin ja mal wirklich gut flatland gefahren und auch rampe, aber ich hab überhaupt keinen Bock irgendwelche tricks davon nun auf meinem trialrad zu versuchen. Ich find schon das X-Up gedroppe irgendwie ziemlich billig... Aber eben ist halt geschmackssache!  

@525Rainer:

Du hast echt schon viel gelernt (fährst ja auch noch nicht so lange)! Allerdings hab ich so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass bei dir manchmal bei dem Höher/Weiter/Rails-zeug die Kontrolle etwas auf der Strecke bleibt. Wenn ich mir zB. einfach nur die Backwheelhops oder Drops anschau auf deinem Video, dann kommt mir das nicht besonders sauber und kontrolliert rein. Will dich nun echt nicht blöd anmachen, ist nur so ein Hinweis. I
Ich hab bei mir (bin ja auch noch anfänger) gemerkt, dass es mehr sinn macht, die Technik zuerst richtig sauber zu machen, als schon fette sachen zu machen,dafür aber unsauber! Ein simples Beispiel, ich hab schon nach 2-3 Tagen fahren ein paar "relativ" hohe drops gemacht (für einen anfänger) allerdings genau mit dieser Runterspringtechnik die ich bei dir auch sehe, und das war ziemlich hart. Mittlerweile, nach viel üben an kleineren hindernissen, komm ich da butterweich runter, nur weil ich die Technik verfeinert hab. Verstehts du was ich meine? musst dir einfach mal die topleute anschauen, die stehen ganz anders auf dem Hinterrad als wir, und bewegen ihr bike katzenartig total smooth!! Das ist Kontrolle...!

Aber eben, das braucht halt Zeit!  Ride on!


----------



## ride (30. September 2005)

add: würde dir sicherlich auch in Punkto "häufige Verletzungen" helfen!  

andererseits wie hat mal Matt Hoffman gesagt: Pain is temporary, glory is forever!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (30. September 2005)

auch katzen fliegen mal auf die fresse


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2005)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> @525Rainer:
> ...



ja, weiss schon. deswegen sag ich ja präzision muss her! und zwar mit gewalt! hoho..
ne, ich komm nicht so oft zum fahren dass ich akribisch schieblehretechnik  trainieren könnt.würd ich das tun dann könnt ich ja jetzt noch kaum obstacles fahren. da würd ich rausgehn in die city und könnt mit meinem supersauberen katzenhaften style nur randsteine springen.  ich will, aber kann nicht. schuld bin ich selber. von 18-25 hab ich meine zeit anderweitig verschwendet. 
ausserdem macht mir out of control ja auch spass (auch bei anderen sachen). ich brauch diese vibrations. 
mein neuer trainingspartner andi87 ist das absolute gegenteil. style und präzision seit jahren in person. der nimmt bestimmt positiven einfluss auf mich und meine fahrerei.  (aber nur solange er nicht höher kommt wie ich). bei ihm seh ich ja selber dass man auf 50cm sachen coole sachen machen kann.
bezüglich x-up bin ich ganz deiner meinung. ein bmx steht auch bei mir im keller und das werd ich demnächst mal flatland-reaktivieren.


----------

